# The Alliance of Biblical Pentecostals



## ReformedWretch (Jan 23, 2005)

Now I know there is still error within them, but have any of you read their stuff? They seem to be demanding a respect for the law of God and have come down pretty hard on the silly things done in charismatic churches.

I was talking to someone who pointed this out to me and I was surprised!


----------



## Scot (Jan 23, 2005)

hmmm...biblical pentecostals.......never knew there was such a thing.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 23, 2005)

Just keep them in your prayers, Their take on the law is really surprising. As I said, still a ways to go, but it appears they are on the right track!


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 23, 2005)

Her is a Link to there website Adam, sorry but no thanks. Look at their doctrinal statement no bueno!

http://www.biblical-pentecostals.org/statement.htm


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 23, 2005)

Oh Sean, I know they are in great error, but their sudden intrest in the Law is what gives me some encouragement, if for nothing else than to see some people I know within it, out of it!

I can use their intrest in the law of God to lead them to the reformed position Lord willing!

I am so used to these people saying the law has been fulfilled or is "nailed to the cross" etc. I am just looking on the bright side!


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 23, 2005)

Well that's true, I have run across a handful of charismatics who really think through there beliefs, and that is always refreshing. They generally tend to err in regards to the doctrines of grace.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 23, 2005)

Yes, most CHarismatics I know have never even heard of reformed theology!


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 24, 2005)

Y'all need to get out. There is a growing movement of reform among both Pentecostals and Charasmatics. This should be encouraged, not naysayed. (Is that a word?)


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> Y'all need to get out. There is a growing movement of reform among both Pentecostals and Charasmatics. This should be encouraged, not naysayed. (Is that a word?)



First I've heard that!


----------

